# NEW！My China Travel and Good Chinese Food!FromGongdongutoFujianZhejingShanghaiSuzhou



## rzj2000 (Jun 25, 2005)

my english not good so...........


----------



## rzj2000 (Jun 25, 2005)




----------



## ILoveChina (May 24, 2005)

shafa


----------



## rzj2000 (Jun 25, 2005)




----------



## ILoveChina (May 24, 2005)

鼓浪屿


----------



## rzj2000 (Jun 25, 2005)




----------



## rzj2000 (Jun 25, 2005)




----------



## rzj2000 (Jun 25, 2005)




----------



## rzj2000 (Jun 25, 2005)




----------



## rzj2000 (Jun 25, 2005)




----------



## rzj2000 (Jun 25, 2005)




----------



## rzj2000 (Jun 25, 2005)

TO ZHOUSHAN ISLAND 舟山岛


----------



## rzj2000 (Jun 25, 2005)




----------



## rzj2000 (Jun 25, 2005)




----------



## rzj2000 (Jun 25, 2005)




----------



## rzj2000 (Jun 25, 2005)




----------



## rzj2000 (Jun 25, 2005)




----------



## rzj2000 (Jun 25, 2005)




----------



## rzj2000 (Jun 25, 2005)




----------



## rzj2000 (Jun 25, 2005)




----------



## rzj2000 (Jun 25, 2005)




----------



## rzj2000 (Jun 25, 2005)




----------



## rzj2000 (Jun 25, 2005)




----------



## empcua57 (May 18, 2005)

边流口水边支持楼主，good job!go on!


----------



## John (Sep 11, 2002)

Lovely pictures here, rzj2000. I enjoy photo threads like this one. kay:


----------



## rzj2000 (Jun 25, 2005)




----------



## rzj2000 (Jun 25, 2005)




----------



## ILoveChina (May 24, 2005)

so nice a thread


----------



## rzj2000 (Jun 25, 2005)




----------



## rzj2000 (Jun 25, 2005)




----------



## kingkong (Nov 2, 2005)

哦，太羡慕lZ了。流口水ing


----------



## rzj2000 (Jun 25, 2005)




----------



## rzj2000 (Jun 25, 2005)




----------



## rzj2000 (Jun 25, 2005)




----------



## rzj2000 (Jun 25, 2005)




----------



## rzj2000 (Jun 25, 2005)




----------



## deli (Dec 12, 2004)

thanx, this is a delicious thread...


----------



## rzj2000 (Jun 25, 2005)




----------



## rzj2000 (Jun 25, 2005)




----------



## rzj2000 (Jun 25, 2005)




----------



## rzj2000 (Jun 25, 2005)




----------



## rzj2000 (Jun 25, 2005)




----------



## Element (Oct 7, 2005)

OMG, the food is incredible, the cities are incredible, the shots are incredible. I'm seriously homesick now!!! :eek2: :eek2: :eek2: :cheers: :cheers:


----------



## severl (Aug 17, 2004)

Hollandski_KGB said:


> what kind of pictures are that I love china ?


That is a chinese word ,which mean taking it to the top of forum.


----------



## Hollandski_KGB (Nov 18, 2004)

^whats the point of posting pictures of Bush and jeltsin in this topic ??????????????


----------



## Pommes-T (Dec 7, 2005)

Ohhhhhh! These pictures are AWESOME!!!! The cities look awesome, the food looks tasty and that countryside is simply stunning. Thanks for posting them. I'll travel to Bejing in march. I think I am going to eat all day!


----------



## Taipei Walker (Mar 7, 2005)

Amazing thread, I love your pictures. Thank you.


----------



## rzj2000 (Jun 25, 2005)

Bejing have more good chinese food and cheaper


----------



## yfh1983 (Sep 24, 2005)

You are responsible for my hunger..........


----------



## ILoveChina (May 24, 2005)

so nice a thread


----------



## dingyunyang179 (Feb 5, 2005)

^_^


----------



## dingyunyang179 (Feb 5, 2005)

Wonderful thread!!!


----------



## dongdong2 (Dec 13, 2005)

Great pics!!! Thank you rzj2000. Your pictures not only show skyscrapers but also show China's traditional old towns and Chinese people's daily life.
I have visited the forum for 2 years ,but never register nor say something.however after viewing your pictures I register at once, just for comment on your pics.


----------



## rzj2000 (Jun 25, 2005)

HERE IS JIANGXI 江西


----------



## rzj2000 (Jun 25, 2005)




----------



## rzj2000 (Jun 25, 2005)




----------



## ILoveChina (May 24, 2005)

delicious again.


----------



## ChinaboyUSA (May 10, 2005)

rzj2000,什么时候你来美国，我带你体味一下美国的中国美食和世界美食！


----------



## rzj2000 (Jun 25, 2005)

呵呵 去 美国很麻烦的 以后容易了 就去 谢谢


----------



## Skybean (Jun 16, 2004)

My goodness. Food and skyscrapers together.. simply wonderful. Nice tour.

The variety of Chinese food is astonishing.


----------



## tiger (Aug 21, 2004)

pengxb said:


> The most famous and best Chinese food is in Sichuan,especially Chengdu and Chongqing.Sichuan Food restaurant can be seen everywhere all over the world.So if you come to China,it's a great chance to taste the original Sichuan Food,only in Sichuan.Guangdong food is nice too,hehe.


There are 14 Chongqing-located restaurants listed in top 100 chinese restaurants,only 5 for Sichuan province comparatively.


----------



## metallinestorm (Oct 27, 2004)

pengxb said:


> The most famous and best Chinese food is in Sichuan,especially Chengdu and Chongqing.Sichuan Food restaurant can be seen everywhere all over the world.So if you come to China,it's a great chance to taste the original Sichuan Food,only in Sichuan.Guangdong food is nice too,hehe.


must of so called sichuan food is chongqing food


----------



## chinablue (Oct 3, 2005)

楼主,你真有钱,点那么多好吃的,因嫉生恨中........不爽,为什么不带上我........


----------



## Handsome (May 2, 2005)

so good


----------



## deadmaker7 (Apr 28, 2005)

Amazing thread. Thanks for taking the time to put this together.


----------



## shiyeqian (Oct 13, 2005)

very good！
deliciouse food！


----------



## financial way (Jul 29, 2005)

oh god.

I must be ding ding and ding...


----------



## gaoanyu (Jun 1, 2006)

Wow, I love this thread.
Hope rzj will go to other parts of China and bring more Chinese food and city pix to us in the future! Well done!


----------

